# Fence fighting



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

We have new neighbors, they have a cute husky/gsd/collie mix. She's also an instigator, or so her owners say. 

They moved in the sunday night. It was after dark, there was a fence fight. It was dark and Morgan backed off when I told her so I'm not too upset about that one.

Yesterday, Morgan sat and started at this dog, who kept barking at her. She was tied and as soon as they let her come over to meet Morgan, the owners had to hold their dog back. Which I told them not to becuase I think these girls are going to have to go a few times before they get used to each other. So they went, a few times. Morgan backed off when I told her to but still... 

I lent them a pool for her, figuring maybe it would help the girls bond. No, there they go again! Morgan can't get her muzzle through the fence but the other dog is smaller and she can.

So what do I do to get them to maybe not like each other, but at least not have to deal with a brawl several times a day???


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Fences are barriers and barrier aggression can be tough to deal with. 

I had a neighbor with a Sheltie that Kayos just hated. (They moved last week YES!!!) For 5 years they fence fought through a privacy fence. I trained a solid call off with high reward so I was always able to get her to respond and come to the door. The sheltie owner was clueless. 

I think once it gets started it is hard to stop it and I don't think they get to be "friends". I know if Kayos ever had a chance she would have assisinated that sheltie. 

You can work on highly rewarded recall. 

You can use aversion to correct her. Shake cans etc.

You can cooperate with the neighbor and attempt to minimize contact by leaving Morgan in when they have thier dog out. 

You can put in an e fence inside the chain link and train Morgan to the boundary.

If both dogs are really dog friendly and you do it very soon you might try letting them play in a nuetral area and then in both of the yards. But I would be careful of this. 

My prefered methods are call off and minimize contact. 

The folks that bought the house next door to me moved in also and they have a female lab. The lab is not as bad as the sheltie and kayos is the one trying to stir it up at the fnece. I absolutely will not let her, she is bought in immediately when she goes to fence and even postures to bark. This neighbor is also pretty cooperative with the dog so I think it will be okay.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Let them play in one of your yards and see what happens. Perhaps, both on lease at first. It may seem aggressive, initially, but I think you can tell the difference between dogs that are trying to kill each other and those that are playing rough.

My Dad's neighbor has a German Shepherd/Collie mix who has always seemed very aggressive toward my GSD. He also has a fenced in yard and for the first time I brought my GSD over to play. A bit rough at first, but they have become friends.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I disagree - I would not recommend putting two female dogs together in the same area. Especially if the area was one dog's territory. Female fights escalate suddenly and with little provacation and they do not take their fights lightly.

I would suggest that you and neighbor walk your dogs together around the neighborhood, always on leash. Take a lot of treats and reward genorously for either dog ignoring the other.

If you have to, walk on opposite sides of the street at first, eventually walking side by side. That could take a few days or longer.

If they can both see the other is no threat in neutral areas, it could make them less prone to have fence fights.

You and your neighbor can also sit with your own dogs near the fence. Just talk to each other and reward the dogs for no snarling or fence fighting.

Jan Fennell's book The Dog Listener has a lot of good advise on things like this.

Hope this helps - it must be a pain to suddenly have all that going on.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Today was a good day! A few times, Morgan walked over to the fence and gave a woof. The other dog wasn't out except for early when the my kids weren't out. No brawls at all.

I don't think it would be a good idea to have them face to face, leash on or not. Morgan *can* be nice to other girls, she knows I don't tolerate serious fighting and has learned to walk away on the street. 

In her own yard, I don't think she would. She grew up in the shadow of a 110lb male, they used to play fight. He wasn't letting her win, she's just quick and mean. I wouldn't want her hurting this other girl who's a lot smaller than her.

They go to the dog park often so maybe we can meet them there. Morgan doesn't think that's her territory like she thinks RWZ park is.

Part of the problem is this yard is so close to ours, she's come to think of it as hers. It's a rental property, usually rented to JWU students. Every year it's a problem when we get new kids. These people are actually adults and may stick around more than just the year.

Arg. I hope we get another good day tomorrow. I'm making meatballs and ziti for dinner, maybe I'll save some for bribes tomorrow.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Your neighbor's bitch will also have to be well-versed in dog park etticate for that to work though. Some dogs have never been off lead with others and that would totally freak her out. 

What a bummer and such a nice fence. I hate the idea of putting privacy fencing there. Maybe those slats they put in chain link to limit the view. 

I wonder (as much as I dislike them) whether an e-collar would work. When your bitch starts going over near the fence, zap! It sounds evil. 

However, allowing fence fighting to continue and elevate is not good at all. 

I hope someone has better ideas than an e-collar for this.


----------

